# Predial, fideicomiso, over-60 discount



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I wasn't able to (for _reasons) _to get my predial paid early in December. I finally got around to going in today. I wanted to see if I could get the discount for 'over 60', but they told me no, because it is not in your name (it's in a fideiscomo) you can't get the discount. Sadly, that sounds reasonable. Does it mismatch with anyone's experience?

They did print off a new statement for me to take to the window and pay. I paid with a credit card, got the narrow slip back from the machine for that, they stamped the new statement and handed it to me, and somehow between there and where I stopped for lunch I lost it. I thought I put it in my folio along with my old statement from december and the receipt slip. I have a vague memory of peeking into the folio once standing outside, but it was gone when I got to the restaraunt. 

I am a little worried, but not so much about not being able to prove that I paid, because I have the credit card receipt, but about wondering if someone gets the receipt if they can use it somehow.

It doesn't have my name on it, it's got the name of the bank holding the fide, so I think I'm safe from identity theft issues. And I doubt that they'll give the taxes back to someone just because they have the receipt! But I still can't shake a slight sense of worry about it.

Guess I'm getting old.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

I don't understand some of the words you're using in your post: predial; fideiscomo, fide???


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

eastwind said:


> I wasn't able to (for _reasons) _to get my predial paid early in December. I finally got around to going in today. I wanted to see if I could get the discount for 'over 60', but they told me no, because it is not in your name (it's in a fideiscomo) you can't get the discount. Sadly, that sounds reasonable. Does it mismatch with anyone's experience?
> 
> They did print off a new statement for me to take to the window and pay. I paid with a credit card, got the narrow slip back from the machine for that, they stamped the new statement and handed it to me, and somehow between there and where I stopped for lunch I lost it. I thought I put it in my folio along with my old statement from december and the receipt slip. I have a vague memory of peeking into the folio once standing outside, but it was gone when I got to the restaraunt.
> 
> ...


This year I paid my predial online.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

No fideiscomos around here (I don't think). 
Here it is possible to get an INAPAM discount OR a graduated discount for paying early.
There are two components to the predial; municipal and state. I believe it is the municipal portion which is not discounted at all.
I _think_ this year's predial was reduced due to covid. With our INAPAM discount we paid $375 on a dollar based credit card.

I can view (and print) our predial statement online but I think I need either pay at the main 'Tesoreria Municipal' office OR pay at the bank. That's not a problem since we paid in Sept - and we were the only people in the office.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

predial is Mexico's property tax, but predial doesn't really _translate _to property tax, it's the name they use for the particular tax, without a specific translation.

Fideiscomo (spelling?) is a particular type of bank trust that foreigners need to use to own property within 100km of the coast in Mexico

Fide is short because I can't spell Fideiscomo.


----------



## Marian42 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thank you for the explanation, Eastwind! I'm not going to buy property in Mexico, so I won't need any of these things! I plan to visit in December 2022 and January 2023. I want to do a Spanish immersion month with Escuela Mexicana. I'm taking courses from them now, and also have a tutor through the Escuela.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My predial is very high because I bought an expensive apartment right on the ocean, and we reported the full/accurate sales price. A Mexican owner in the same building (who I suspect did _not _report the full sales price, because they said theirs was less than a quarter of mine) urged me to try to get mine reduced (perhaps because they think if someone notices the disparity there might be questions asked, although they claimed that even reporting the full sales price shouldn't have resulted in tax so high).

I _sort of _don't mind because the tax is still cheaper than what I paid on my US house back in 2005 when I first bought that house, and it's a third of what the taxes on that house are now. But I figured if there was a deduction I was entitled to I'd invest a little effort in getting it.

I could have saved 7000 pesos by paying in december, but somehow when they recalculated the bill today the total was still 3000 pesos less than the undiscounted amount quoted back then (I don't have the math 'cause I lost the @#$% statement). I'll certainly pay early this december, but that wasn't possible for me last december.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Here, even in March I believe there is a 10% early payment discount. Maybe that is similar in Cancun.

A few years back I went to the local SAT office (I think) because I wanted the whole history of our property (including the map(s) of the lot). The very nice young woman called up our information and without letting me see it said basically - just let it be. You don't want to go there or they may come out and value your property differently. I followed her advice.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Fide is short because I can't spell Fideiscomo.


Fideicomiso. The easy thing about Spanish is that things are spelled exactly like they sound. So if you learn how something is pronounced, it's easy to spell.
Fi-de-i-com-i-so


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Heh, I was mispronoucing it in my head and I spelled it just like I was mispronouncing it. I've got that particular word stuck on mispronounce, maybe I'll learn after a few more times. Thanks.

I would edit the subject to spell it correctly for future thread searches, but I can't see how.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Pronouncing letters in Spanish are not pronounced the same as in English. Some letters are pronounced the same.

The restricted zone for foreigners to own property is not 100 kilometers from the ocean, but 50 kilometers. 100 kilometers from the border.

SAT doesn't have property details the Registar Civil does.

Thanks


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> Pronouncing letters in Spanish are not pronounced the same as in English. Some letters are pronounced the same


Well, of course one has to learn the way the vowels are pronounced in Spanish, and things like the double L being pronounced like a Y.

But it's much easier to spell and pronounce something you see written in Spanish since each vowel is only pronounced in one way, unlike English where a certain vowel can be pronounced in various ways depending on the word.

And with maybe a few exceptions, every letter in a word is pronounced. Not like English where two vowels together combine to make one sound.

And Spanish doesn't have strange letter combinations like the word "enough", with the gh pronounced like an f. While a gh in some other word is pronounced totally differently or is silent.


----------

